# Quitting Skype leaves many processes running



## jtl (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm using Skype 2.0.0.72-oss on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE and it works fine for me.  However, whenever I quit skype it leaves 9 processes running:

```
1915  v0  IW     0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/skype
 1916  v0  S      0:05.43 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1924  v0  I      0:00.02 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1925  v0  S      0:25.05 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1926  v0  S      0:03.24 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1927  v0  I      0:00.00 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1928  v0  I      0:00.00 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1934  v0  I      0:00.00 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
 1936  v0  I      0:00.00 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype
```
I have to kill these processes manually before I can run Skype again.  Does anyone know how to keep this from happening?  Thanks for any help.


----------

